# What's the best 5 concerts/gigs you have seen live?



## Ophidian

I thought this would be fun. My list is.

1 Ramones back in 1992 (Just high energy the whole time)
2 Mudhoney in 1994 (There are my favorite band just a great show)
3 Bad Brains in 1993 (crazy gig. friend got invited onto there tour bus to get high)
4 Dayglo Abortion in 1992 (The only time I was scared to go into a mosh pit. Crazy skinheads stage diving of the speaker stacks. Just a crazy gig. And they have one of the best songs ever "Proud to be a Canadian":smilie_flagge17: )
5 Sloan in 1995 (Another great Canadian band. Second time I saw them they complained the whole show.)

I have to add the worst was The Smashing Pumpkins in 1993 or 94 I can't remember. Billy Corgan screamed the whole time instead of singing. It was bad


----------



## Stratin2traynor

1. SRV / Stray Cats 1989? (The Cats were good but SRV just blew everyone away with his energy and playing. Will never forget that one. SRV never took a break and played for over 2 hours straight! plus and encore!)
2. Buddy Guy (unbelievable especially at 70 years old)
3. B.B. King (master entertainer, a true experience)
4. Eric Clapton/Robert Cray (not much of a showman but technique and feel to die for. My son actually preferred Cray over Clapton)
5. John Mayer/Sheryl Crow (Crow was awesome and Mayer was just doing his job - barely)


----------



## Guest

1976 - Kiss (my first concert)
1979 - Rolling Stones, benefit for the blind, Oshawa
1979 - Canadian Music Festival featuring Aerosmith, Ted Nugent, Johnny Winter,
Ramones, Goddo and others (10 bands, can't remember them all).
1981 - Blizzard of Ozz (with Randy)
1986 - Metallica (with Cliff Burton) opening for Ozzy


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Difficult choices to make. These are in my top 5 but not necessarily in order.

1) Prince at Massey Hall in 2002
2) The Jacksons at Buffalo Aud in 1982 (Don't laugh, it was a great show)
3) Springsteen and the E Street Band Buffalo 1984
4) Bowie at the Warehouse in 1997
5) Smashing Pumpkins at Maple Leaf Gardens in 1996

Just too many to choose from.

See list at http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=6945&highlight=concert


----------



## Beatles

Jeff Beck,SRV and Jeff Healy - Skydome
Pink Floyd - Hamilton
Eagles - Skydome
Little River Band - Casino Rama
Genisis - Maple Leaf Gardens


----------



## Ophidian

GuitarsCanada said:


> Difficult choices to make. These are in my top 5 but not necessarily in order.
> 
> 1) Prince at Massey Hall in 2002
> 2) The Jacksons at Buffalo Aud in 1982 (Don't laugh, it was a great show)
> 3) Springsteen and the E Street Band Buffalo 1984
> 4) Bowie at the Warehouse in 1997
> 5) Smashing Pumpkins at Maple Leaf Gardens in 1996
> 
> Just too many to choose from.
> 
> See list at http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=6945&highlight=concert


Thats alot of great bands you seen. Checking out the list you have seen most great bands over the last 30 year. Must have alot of good memories.


----------



## zontar

Hmm, the top 3 are easy.

-Joe Satriani on the Flying in a Blue Dream tour--with Stu Hamm & Jonathan Mover as his band.
-The second time I saw BB King
-The first time I saw BB King


For the other 2?
Probably Rainbow/Pat Travers Band
& Ozzy on his first tour--because of Randy Rhoads. I was up front and was mesmerized just watching his fingers. I think he noticed as he pointed at me.

There have been others, but I'll go with these as the top 5.


----------



## NB_Terry

Allan Holdsworth in 1988 in Toronto (The Diamond)
Joe Satriani in 1987 also at the Diamond (Surfing with the Alien Tour)
Jeff Beck in 1995 or so at Kingswood
Kim Mitchell at Denis Morris HS in St Catharines in 1984. (I was such a huge fan, and this is the first time I saw him)
David Lee Roth at MLG in 1986 with Vai & Sheehan, Halloween Night. 

Honourable mention to seeing Andy Curran, Coney Hatch, Harem Scarem, David Wilcox, King's X, Max Webster reunion over the years.


----------



## maybeyes

*Best 5 Concerts*

Top 5 concerts eh.

1. Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Great Stageshow and the sound was pristine.
2. Kiss with Nugent at Maple Leaf Gardens - believe it was late 80's
3. Liona Boyd - May sound strange, but the concert was very relaxing and excitint at the same time. The lady can certainly play, but she has a sense of humour as well which mixed very well this night.
4. Stevie Ray Vaughan with Omar and the Howlers as opening act. What a concert. Even drunk Stevie put them to shame. Wow.
5. Judas Priest/Cinderella on the Ram It Down tour. Priest just owned the place and put on a show many couldn't top

Honorable mentions.
Johnny Winter with opener Wild T. Great perfromances by both.

Aerosmith on the Get A Grip tour. Great Show. Lots of energy and rocking out.

Meat Loaf: Bat Out Of Hell 3 tour. He did a good job entertaining the crowd and had two really good guitarists. He doesn't have the same range as when he was younger, but he uses the stage well and put on a good show.:rockon2:


----------



## zdogma

SRV in Moncton in the 80's.
Dire Straits after the Brothers in Arms CD (85?)
White Stripes (2006)
Sonny Landreth (2005)
Metallica (1987)


----------



## Starbuck

Hmm that's a tough one. I'd have to look at my ticket stubs for dates...

Robert Plant at Varsity Stadium, Unbelieveable show! Maybe 1995?
Page/Plant skydome 1996 (?) with the Toronto Symphony Just Fabulous
Megadeath with Filter Opening, 1995 Molson Amphitheater some of the best Pit surfing I ever saw.
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers Molson Amphitheater 2000 The best Happy Vibes Ever!
Motley Crue Dr Feelgood tour Skydome 1991
Judas Priest with Slayer at the Molson Amphitheater. Halford Rules!! 

It's really hard for me to chose, I've seen so many great shows.


----------



## al3d

not in a particular order...

Iron Maiden- Power Slave tour. 
Dio- Holy Diver tour
Judas Priest. Screaming For Vengance and Turbo Lover tour.
Rush. Snake & arrows Tour.
Black Sabbath. Live Evil tour. "with dio" the original one.


----------



## Gunny

in no particular order....Stones, Roger Waters, Pink Floyd, Springsteen and Beatles.


----------



## Mr Yerp

Oh man, only 5? 
Zeppelin in '71
ZZ Top opening for Alice Cooper  
Mahavishnu Orchestra and Zappa
Bowies' Diamond Dogs tour
James Gang
All the 70s. It sure dates me, but what shows they were, sigh.


----------



## Ophidian

zdogma said:


> SRV in Moncton in the 80's.
> Dire Straits after the Brothers in Arms CD (85?)
> White Stripes (2006)
> Sonny Landreth (2005)
> Metallica (1987)


Where in Moncton did SRV play if you remember?


----------



## zdogma

Ophidian said:


> Where in Moncton did SRV play if you remember?



Moncton Coliseum. It was just after in step was released. Super show, worlds better than when I saw him in Fredericton a few years before.


----------



## Ophidian

That would have been cool. That was at the old coliseum with rink with seats only on the one side of the rink right? I'm just trying to picture it and the last time I was back in Moncton was in 83.


----------



## zdogma

Ophidian said:


> That would have been cool. That was at the old coliseum with rink with seats only on the one side of the rink right? I'm just trying to picture it and the last time I was back in Moncton was in 83.


Yeah, the stage was in the middle and faced the seats on one side. A bit odd, but you were a lot closer to the stage than most rinks. He wore a grey suit and beret and played for 3 hours...he was on fire that night. By the end everyone had gotten out of their seats and crammed up against the stage. He was smiling and having a great time all night.


----------



## david henman

1 bruce springsteen - montreal forum - early 80s
2 zucherro - massey hall - summer of 07
3 mark knopfler and emmylou harris - molson amphitheatre - june 06
4 neil young - cne - early 90s
5 frank marino - club 279 - 05

-dh


----------



## allthumbs56

Humble Pie (just after Clem replaced Peter) - did the whole Rockin the Filmore show
Paul McCartney (Skydome) - just after he started doing Beatles material
Elton John/Billy Joel (Skydome) - who'da thought pianos could be so cool
Rush/Max Webster (Guelph U.) - wow, just ...wow
Chris Issak - the most complete entertainer I've probably ever seen


----------



## Woodster

RUSH and some other bands at Varsity stadium in around 1977.Great grass throwing and smoking incident.
EXPLOITED around 1985 in T.O,scary as hell, I stood in the back.Man they had energy.
BLACK SABBATH/MOTORHEAD,1991?at a banquet hall in Mississauga.I had not even heard this version of BS but they were great.
GEORGE THOROGOOD 1991. George and the Destroyers put on a great show.
HEAVEN and HELL.2007 First concert with my daughter,she's a folkie.Don't like Megadeth too much, but I was impressed with their playing.


----------



## bobb

Tough call so I'll just go with my top favorite:

Cream with Taste featuring Rory Gallagher as the opening act.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

I guess I'm the only one who saw AC/DC at SARS Fest? I have seen allot of shows in my life and nothing even came close to that. No one else on the bill that day stood a chance - not Rush o even the Stones.


----------



## zdogma

Hamm Guitars said:


> I guess I'm the only one who saw AC/DC at SARS Fest? I have seen allot of shows in my life and nothing even came close to that. No one else on the bill that day stood a chance - not Rush o even the Stones.



AC/DC pretty much always plays that well. I don't know how they do it. I wish they'd come to Canada again.


----------



## gurianguy

1. The Doors-Winterland, SanFrancisco
2.Festival Express- McMahon Stadium, Calgary
3.Ten Years After - Agrodome, Vancouver
4. Allman Brothers/ B.B.King/ Buddy Guy - Fillmore West, San Francisco
5. Rolling Stones - Pacific Colliseum, Vancouver


----------



## gurianguy

OMG, I forgot about Cream. Saw them twice. Once in Calgary in 1968, and at MSG in 2005. Maybe I should start a new forgetfulness thread.


----------



## shoretyus

gurianguy said:


> 1. The Doors-Winterland, SanFrancisco
> 2.Festival Express- McMahon Stadium, Calgary
> 3.Ten Years After - Agrodome, Vancouver
> 4. Allman Brothers/ B.B.King/ Buddy Guy - Fillmore West, San Francisco
> 5. Rolling Stones - Pacific Colliseum, Vancouver


Gee I am jealous... 

To hard to remember ALL them them 

but ..
My first New Ryders of the Purple Sage convacation hall early 70's 
Dead at Canada's Wonderland 
Carlyle Bluegrass festivals faves being Peter Rowan, Bill Munroe. Scruggs family 
The Band reunion tour 
Original Police picnic with James Brown

Of course ol'timers has set in and I probably forgotten some of the concerts that I have been to.


----------



## aC2rs

laristotle said:


> 1979 - Canadian Music Festival featuring Aerosmith, Ted Nugent, Johnny Winter,
> Ramones, Goddo and others (10 bands, can't remember them all).


I was at that concert as well and it may have been the best one I've been to. Great acts from start to finish,

Nazareth was also on it - fantastic band


----------



## Kenmac

Hey allthumbs56, I also saw Paul at the Skydome back in 1989 and the Elton/Billy concert. I also saw Paul in 1993 at Exhibition Stadium and again in 2001 at the Air Canada Centre.



allthumbs56 said:


> Humble Pie (just after Clem replaced Peter) - did the whole Rockin the Filmore show
> Paul McCartney (Skydome) - just after he started doing Beatles material
> Elton John/Billy Joel (Skydome) - who'da thought pianos could be so cool
> Rush/Max Webster (Guelph U.) - wow, just ...wow
> Chris Issak - the most complete entertainer I've probably ever seen


----------



## Gilliangirl

I can't remember some of them rolleyes but I know I went to some amazing concerts in my day.

Led Zeppelin - the last concert they played in Vancouver
Deep Purple - the Machine Head tour in Vancouver
Pink Floyd - the Dark Side of the Moon tour in vancouver (don't remember much about that one but lots of pretty lights .... I know it was really good, tho')
Nazareth - can't remember the tour but it was 1972/73 in Van
Van Halen - around 1979/80 or 81 in Edmonton
SRV - at the Saddledome.... he opened for the Moody Blues

and many many more. I have to say that U2 puts on amazing concerts. I've travelled to far away places to see them, and it was a spiritual experience every time.

One of my favourite concerts was John Mellencamp at the Saddledome, not sure what year (it would be between 1986 and 1990). He put on a great show, then came back for an encore. When the encore act was finished, the crowd refused to leave, even when the lights came on in the Saddledome. At that point, John came out on stage (without the band), grabbed a guitar, and said 'what do I have to do to get you guys to go home?'. Then he sat on the edge of the stage and played a couple of acoustic tunes. It was the BEST!


----------



## Robert1950

1. Johnny Winter - Feb. 1970.
2. Frank Zappa & the Mothers - Nov. 1973
3. Strawberry Field Rock Festival - Aug. 1970 (uh, I think)
4. Rolling Stones - July 1972 (with Mick Taylor)
5. B.B. King - Aug, 1977
I saw the Beatles in Aug, 1965. Although I couldn't hear anything, the whole experience was an absolute riot.


----------



## Intonator

5 that I can remember..the other early ones were a :banana:

1. Supertramp Crime of the Century 1976
2. Alice Cooper Welcome to my nightmare 1976
3. Dire Straits On Every Street 1992
4. Rolling Stones Voodoo Lounge 1995
5. Buddy Guy Casino Regina 2007

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mooh

Roy Buchanan
Plant & Page
Buddy Guy
Bruce Cockburn
Creeking Tree String Quartet
Oscar Peterson (no guitar content)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## faracaster

Here's my 5

*The Jimi Hendrix Experience*......MLG, spring of 69'
*Emerson, Lake and Palmer*.......MLG, Brain Salad Surgery tour 73'(?)
*Prince*.........MLG, Purple Rain tour 84'/85' (?)
*Little Village*......Massey Hall 91' (?)
*Cream*........Royal Albert Hall 2005

5 honourable mentions..
*Johnny Winter*......Massey Hall, fall 69'
*Led Zeppelin*........O'Keefe Centre 69/70'(?)
*Yes*.....................MLG, Close To The Edge tour, 72(?)
*Winter Pop*....Steel River, Chilliwack, James Gang, Johnny Winter and, Rare Earth, Sha Na, Na.....MLG, New Years Eve 1971
*A Foot in Coldwater*.......R.H. King Collegiate 1972(?)

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Guest

faracaster said:


> ....R.H. King Collegiate...


I grew up a mile from that school. Had a few friends that
attended there.


----------



## allthumbs56

faracaster said:


> R.H. King Collegiate 1972(?)


Cool. I remember our highschool in the 70's used to get some great acts in. I don't think they do that kind of thing anymore - too bad.

At school I remember seeing:

Lighthouse
April Wine
Thundermug
Doucette
Fludd
Seadog

Hmmm....does anyone remember Seadog?


----------



## faracaster

allthumbs56 said:


> Cool. I remember our highschool in the 70's used to get some great acts in. I don't think they do that kind of thing anymore - too bad.
> 
> At school I remember seeing:
> 
> Lighthouse
> April Wine
> Thundermug
> Doucette
> Fludd
> Seadog
> 
> Hmmm....does anyone remember Seadog?



Oh yeah !!!!! High school (with the emphasis on HIGH) was great for seeing the top local and national acts of the time. We had a dance every month. All those bands you mentioned plus The Guess Who, The Foundations, Crowbar, Butterfield Blues Band, Teagarden and VanWinkle, McKenna Mendleson Mainline etc. 
The nice thing was.....my high school band got to open for a lot of those acts :banana: 
Our school (R.H. King) would partner with other schools so we could have bigger acts or two bands that would alternate sets. I remember seeing Mashmakan and Foot in Coldwater at Birchmount Collegiate.
I got a lot of musical education in those gymnasiums. A lot of great memories. Almost endelible really. Too bad the teenagers today don't have that opportunity. 
I was going to include watching another band in High School as one of my honourable mentions and really....could have included it in the Top 5. 
There was a local Scarborough band called Bloodstone (some of the band later became Klatuu). I think they had one single released (I'm Your Man b/w Toronto) I saw them in Grade nine and they just blew my mind. :bow: They played covers mixed with originals. It was the first time I heard Free, Savoy Brown, Blodwyn Pig, Elton John etc. My grade nine band basically copied their set list including their originals. :smile: I don't think they ever knew that though.

Oh yes I remember Sea Dog, saw them at Cederbrae Collegiate

Okay.... out of the mists of time and back to work.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## mario

There have been so many, but here are a few that stick in my mind. 
1. Jethro Tull, MLG, Toronto '78
2. ZZ Top, Cobo Hall, Detroit, '79-80
3. Ted Nugent, Cobo Hall, Detroit, '77-78
4. J. Geils Band, Cobo Hall, Detroit, '77-78
5. Rory Gallagher, Harpo's, Detroit, '84 
......and every Jeff Beck show I have been to!


----------



## shoretyus

faracaster said:


> Oh yeah !!!!! High school
> I
> There was a local Scarborough band called Bloodstone (some of the band later became Klatuu)
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I never saw them but remember them. 

Now we are on the 70's high school reunion tour ....

I was the dance arranger for a Catholic high school in the 'Shwa.... probably 73' 

I booked in Max Webster. Things was just fine till they fired up the dry ice. The Nun principal freaked thinking they were burning the school down. She stopped them dead in the middle of a song. Twas the last band to ever play at that school since. Wonder if Kim remembers it ? Must have been the inspiration for that Soda song.


----------



## david henman

...seadog!!!

lordy!

my old boss, jim norris, was the drummer.

jim is the publisher of _canadian musician _magazine.

-dh


----------



## skydigger

Hands down, Blue Rodeo at the Commodore Ballroom (Nowhere to Here tour). The sound and venue were incredible. The band rocked and the fans were awesome.

Second, DMB at the Molson Amphitheater in 2001. I didn't know much about the live show and I was just a so-so fan of the DMB on the radio. Needless to say It was incredible hearing a bunch of great songs that I'd never heard before.

Third: Blind Melon, Pearl Jam, Neil Young with Booker T and the MG's, BC Place (I think!!)

fourth: Blind Melon, Lenny Kravitz on Halloween '94 in Vancouver. Shannon Hoon got arrested and both bands rocked.

fifth: Pearl Jam in Halifax '05


----------



## Lester B. Flat

I saw Seadog at Fredericton High School in '71 or '72! High school ain't what it used to be. Saw a lot of great bands there. I also played a lot of schools before the bar circuit opened up.

My first big concert was The Guess Who and The John Kay Group at the C.N.E. in '71

Neil Young ( opening act - The Judds), Fredericton, in the mid 80's

Bob Dylan - Fredericton '96?

King Crimson - Massey Hall '02

Deep Purple and Joe Satriani - Molson Amphitheatre '04

Jeff Beck and B.B. King - Molson Amphitheatre '04


----------



## Ophidian

Lester B. Flat said:


> I saw Seadog at Fredericton High School in '71 or '72! High school ain't what it used to be. Saw a lot of great bands there. I also played a lot of schools before the bar circuit opened up.


I've heard good things about Fredericton High School from my dad but that went there in the late 50's early 60's. I wish I remember al the details. I'll have to ask next time I see him.


----------



## axestronomer

Pink Floyd - Edmonton 94
Pink Floyd - Vancouver 88
Roger Waters - Calgary 06
Santana - Ottawa 77?
Neil Young - Edmonton 98?


----------



## Jim Jones

April Wine 1981/2 (?) Peterborough Memorial Centre
Aerosmith 1987 at MLG
Neil Young 1988 at CNE 
Pink Floyd 1988 at CNE 
Rolling Stones 1994 CNE

Jim


----------



## Sneaky

I don't think I could narrow it down to five. I've been to lots of memorable shows (many mentioned here already.... Zappa, Floyd, Zep, Queen, Genesis, Dead, etc). As memorable as they were, I don't think I would say they were the "best". FOH systems were not that great in the early 70's and gymnasiums, arenas and football fields were not always the most comfortable venues. Not to mention that the excesses of the rock n roll lifestyle were not always conducive to great musicianship.

These days, sound systems are much better, players are, for the most part, better (and soberer), lighting is better, and most concert venues are better than they were back then (and non-smoking now too). Some of the "best" concerts that come to mind for me are ones I've seen in the last year or two... Alison Krauss, Roger Waters, The Who, Eric Clapton, U2, DMB, Bonnie Raitt, Michael Franti...

-Pete


----------



## NB-SK

zdogma said:


> SRV in Moncton in the 80's.
> Dire Straits after the Brothers in Arms CD (85?)
> White Stripes (2006)
> Sonny Landreth (2005)
> Metallica (1987)



SRV in Moncton in the 80s...tell me about it. I didn't see that show because I thought I'd catch him next time he came. I've been kicking myself ever since. :frown:


----------



## david henman

skydigger said:


> Neil Young with Booker T and the MG's, BC Place (I think!!)


...i'm trying to remember what year that tour took place. they performed at the CNE in toronto.

the opening acts were blues traveller, pearl jam and faith no more.

it was wonderfully obvious that neil was genuinely honoured to be performing with such a legendary rhtythm section. the man sang and played absolutely note perfect, which he is emminently capable of doing, all night.

-dh


----------



## Diablo

Hmmm....
Saga at Maple Leaf Gardens in '83 or so
Stryper at Rock and roll Heaven in Toronto (late 80's/early 90's) when Halford joined them onstage
Kiss, cant remember the tour...Tears are falling or something.
Poison at Molson Amphitheatre about 4yrs ago.

Most disappointing was Metallica at Copps Coliseum, And Justice for all tour. Proof that you can go too far with the "we dont give a chit" attitude.


----------



## Starbuck

[QUOTEMost disappointing was Metallica at Copps Coliseum, And Justice for all tour. Proof that you can go too far with the "we dont give a chit" attitude.[/QUOTE]

For me too, about 6 years ago I saw them on the tour just after they got sober and they were idiots! Came out on stage and Hetfield said he was in a bad mood and their sound checks sucked, or something to that effect. I was super pissed after I just paid $100 to see them! Limp Bizkit and Linkin Park Rocked though! I came away a fan.


----------



## Vincent

I dont really have a top 5 concerts.

Best Concert ive ever seen live was by the band Trooper...they sounded pretty good live...lots of good tunes as well.


----------



## BLUES FAN

*just a couple that were outstanding*

#1 Steely Dan (amazingly clear 13 piece band with three good looking women backup singers with amazing voices)

#2 RUSH (another band who was amazingly clear ,you think you were actually listening to a album)

#3 Frank Zappa (another great band and watching Zappa play guitar at a hundred miles an hour{no not kilometres, Iam showing my age} and standing there looking like he was actually bored doing it.

I never did see SRV but he would have definetely been #1 if I did see him.I dont think he was capable of a bad show.


----------



## pickslide

In no order:

Black Crowes (SHMC tour)
Guns N Roses (Use Your Illusions tour)
Aerosmith and Kiss (2005?)
James Cotton (Healey's in Toronto 2005)
Tea Party (Mod Club Toronto 2005)

Several others that were just as good:
CSNY at ACC
Dire Straits at Saddledome
Ozzfest 99 was it?
Aerosmith, Kid Rock and Run DMC
The Who
James Brown


----------



## Drazden

The best complete bill I have ever seen would be Nine Inch Nails, with Death from Above 1979 and Queens of the Stone Age opening. Like, 4 hours of incredible music. Wicked show.

Runnerup would be SARStock. 

Probably after that would come Queens of the Stone Age solo last August for free. That was wicked.

Other than that, I've been kind of underwhelmed. hah.


----------



## sproul07

Hmm there are many to choose from. These are the ones I would go with

1) Buddy Guy (2007)
2)Willie Nelson (2006)
3) Dickey Betts (2006)
4) Eric Clapton (2004 & 2006)
5) Wild T (Tony Springer) & The Spirit (Countless times in the last 2 years)

If anyone has the chance to check out Tony Springer you must. He is, hands down, the BEST guitarist I have ever seen. He never repeats himself when he plays. Johnny Winter was good live too


----------



## LowWatt

Sharon Jones and the Dap Kings
Kings of Leon
Mono
Godspeed You Black Emperor
Another Blue Door


----------



## david henman

...tony is always a joy to watch. he completely loses himself, and takes you to the most unexpected places.

-dh





sproul07 said:


> Hmm there are many to choose from. These are the ones I would go with
> 
> 1) Buddy Guy (2007)
> 2)Willie Nelson (2006)
> 3) Dickey Betts (2006)
> 4) Eric Clapton (2004 & 2006)
> 5) Wild T (Tony Springer) & The Spirit (Countless times in the last 2 years)
> 
> If anyone has the chance to check out Tony Springer you must. He is, hands down, the BEST guitarist I have ever seen. He never repeats himself when he plays. Johnny Winter was good live too


----------



## hollowbody

Oddly enough, my favorite shows aren't guitar based acts, but whatever...

1) Richard Ashcroft @ Opera House in 2000
2) The National @ Horseshoe in 2006 (also in 2005, but 2006 was better )
3) Muse @ The Docks in 2006 (Kool Haus in 2004 was good too)
4) Depeche Mode @ ACC in 2006 or 2005 (can't recall, but it was an awesome show, way better than the other 2 times I saw them)
5) Sonny Landreth @ Limestone Blues Festival in 2007 (blew me away!!!!)


----------



## simescan

Alice Cooper----Varsity Stadium in Toronto........a looooong time ago.


----------



## Koondog

*Hmm*

The best was Sting with Annie Lennox (he was great, but she OWNED that stage).
Robert Plant with Joan Jett (once again, the lady was phenomenal) was a close second.
Ike Turner was good at Street Scenes in San Diego.
I dunno...you just can't beat an amateur band having a lot of fun for a good time!


----------



## suttree

5. Nine Inch Nails PHM Tour at RPM Toronto

4. Pink Floyd Division Bell Tour

3. Michelle Shocked Commodore Ballroom, Vancouver

2. Jeff Beck Rose Room (I think?) U of Calgary, got to meet and greet, too!

1. Tom Waits Orpheum Theater Vancouver


----------



## leeds

Dead - 9-23-82 - New Haven
Dead - 10-17-83 - Lake Placid
Dead - 6-20-84 - Indianapolis
Pink Floyd - Montreal
Clapton - 2 times ago at the ACC

:food-smiley-004:
m


----------



## Spikezone

Wow, I saw a lot of concerts when I was a kid, and I couldn't list them in any specific order-Zep 3 times, Queen 3 times, Styx 3 times, Climax Blues Band, Blue Oyster Cult twice, Doucette, Trooper, Beach Boys, Pablo Cruise, Johnny Winter, Edgar Winter, Van Halen twice (once with DLR, the other time with Hagar), Aerosmith, Heart (played a lot in our area before they recorded Magic Man, and they were great, and we were IN LOVE with the sisters Wilson!), Rush, Max Webster, Bob Seger. I can`t dig any deeper in the recesses of my memory, but there are more. They were all great in their own ways, but I think the ones I liked best from that group were Zep, Styx, Queen, Max Webster (especially!), Trooper and Blue Oyster Cult. That being said, probably the BEST concerts I have been to were the Eagles Hell Freezes Over, Queen and Paul Rodgers (INCREDIBLE!) and the last Elton John concert in Vancouver. Somebody mentioned that FOH systems and the generally better state of being of those big acts makes the new tours that much better, and I wholeheartedly agree. I also like the fact that those old groups are now into picking up some sidemen to flesh out the sound a bunch.
The other bands I wished I had seen were Floyd, the Stones (with Wyman and Taylor), Deep Purple, Alice Cooper (with his original band) and especially Rory Gallagher. The concerts I still have to see before I die (and that's not any time soon) are Jimmy Buffett (my hero), Buddy Guy, BB King, and the Eagles again (I promised my kids I would take them!). Sorry for the long read (if anybody even bothered to read it).
-Mikey


----------



## cbrown0019

5)Thornley in march 07 they played for damn near 4 hours. Once they were done their set list, they started playing covers and wouldnt get off the stage.
4)Colin James & Craig Northey - Banff & Red Deer 2007 - jsut a great atmosphere, just the 2 of them with guitars all night..no band, and colin did an absolutely amazing cover of runnin on faith. also i was one of a lucky few to sit in on the sound check, got a meet and greet with a run down of Colin's gear. 
3)Aerosmith w/ Cheap Trick - 2004ish touring for honkin on bobo, loved the whole blues feel of the show.
2)Aerosmith w/ Kenny Wayne Shephard - 1998 First time i had ever seen or heard of KWS. Absolutly amazed. Aerosmith put on an average performance. I've seen them do much better on several ocasions.
1) Kiss w/Ted Nugent & Skid Row - 2000 One of the last times the original line up of KISS played together (Peter Criss only lasted 13 shows after that)...and the last show that the original line up played in Canada.

I'm young, and missed out on so many greats before my time, but I'm slowly trying to catch up


----------



## co-intelpro

When I think of the best shows I've ever seen, I think of the times when the little hairs have stood up on the back of my neck. I've seen so very many shows, so I'm gonna give a top ten...

1. The Arcade Fire @ The Odeon '05, Saskatoon
2. Radiohead: OK Computer tour w/ Spiritualized @ Max Bell Arena '97, Calgary
3. NIN w/ QOTSA, Death from Above 1979 '05, Winnipeg
4. Built to Spill @ Louis' '07, Saskatoon
5. NIN @ Beijing Pop Festival '07, Beijing, China
6. U2: Popmart tour '97, Edmonton (met Bono before the show)
7. Radiohead @ Hummingbird Theatre '06, Toronto (got in for free)
8. The Knife @ CMJ's '06, Webster Hall, New York City
9. The Fall '06 @ CMJ's '06, Hiro Ballroom, New York City 
10. Jethro Tull @ Centre of the Arts '93, Regina SK (my dad took me)

There are a couple more, like REM and BRMC, but a guy's gotta stop somewhere.


----------



## JHarasym

- Led Zeppelin at the Montreal Forum (mid-1970's)
- Stevie Wonder opening for the Stones at the Montreal Forum (early 1970's) Stevie stole the show playing drums, harmonica and singing. The Stones were OK. Tickets were $7.
- T-Rex and The Doobie Bros. in a hockey arena in Pierrefonds, Que. (mid-1970's)
- James Taylor doing a benefit in a bar seating about 50 people on Cape Cod (early 1970's)
- Robben Ford every time I've seen him live (Chicago, Syracuse, Toronto, Montgomery Al., Detroit)


----------



## BigrockJamie

1) Prism 1978 (Nothing like your very first concert ever)
2) Def Leppard "Pyromania Tour 1983"
3) Iron Maiden "Number of the beast Tour"
4) Van Halen 2004 (Eddie was drunk but I didn't care, Sammy Rocked)
5) Aersosmith W/ Motley Crue 2006 (The Crue got to play 1 1/2 as the opening act. This concert ROCKED!)

Honourable mention: Tragically Hip 2002, front row seats for Judas Priest's "Screaming for Vengeance tour"


----------



## devnulljp

Hard to say, but here's 5 good ones:

1982. Rory Gallagher Glasgow Apollo 
1983. Peter Hammill Mitchell Theatre Glasgow - pretty much a reformation of VdGG, fantastic.
1983. Peter Gabriel Glasgow Apollo - for the princely sum of GBP7.
1983 or 84? R.E.M. some little nightclub in Edinburgh - the Reckoning tour, club held only a few hundred people. It was a blast.
1999. Paco De Lucia Festival Hall, Osaka - Paco! Ola!


----------



## Peter

My musical tastes are a bit different and I think I am missing a few years compared to most of the guys here but for what it's worth here's my top 5:

1) Dredg at Neumo's in Seattle, 2007. Was fortunate enough to watch 3 or 4 songs during the soundcheck at the side door to Neumo's with only 2 other people in the whole place. They were literally playing just to us, and the beauty of their music made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up. They played for well over 2 hours that night with a passion and an intensity that I have yet to see matched.
2) Pantera and Slayer at BC Place, 2001. This was the concert that changed the way I looked at heavy music for the rest of my life. I liked hard rock but not really metal, and only went because a friend insisted I go. Feeling the whole place shake under my feet as Pantera launched into the chorus of 25 Years was amazing.
3) In Flames and Killswitch Engage at the Commodore, 2004. This was in my opinion the peak of In Flames' career, and Killswitch Engage were just incredible. Another one that made the hair on the back of neck stand on end was Killswitch playing "Bid Farewell" that night.
4) Slayer, Lamb of God, Mastodon at GM Place, 2006. Mastodon was really the highlight of the night for me, their drum work is so intense I actually moved back a bit from the stage to catch my breath at some points. I was in awe.
5) Down at the Commodore, 2007. Just a plain great rock show by a great band who looked like they were having the time of their lives. Great crowd that night too, no moshing or otherwise aggressive douchebaggery, just alot of chilled out dudes head banging and loving the music.

Bonus: Going to see Coheed and Cambria at the Commodore in May of this year with Baroness opening, which I expect will surpass anything I've seen to date. Also seeing Dream Theatre with Opeth, Between The Buried And Me, and 3 the same month which should be incredible as well.

:rockon:


----------



## bscott

1 - The Who - 69 or 70
2 - Rory Gallagher - Cologne around 1980
3 - Procol Harum - 1969 Toronto
4 - Dire Straits - Cologne - 1979
5 - CSN - New York - 1977

Other mentions - Steppenwolf - 1969 - rock festival in Toronto. Led Zep - in Ottawa on their first NA tour, Yes - Cologne around 1980, ELO - Cologne around 78/79, Emerson, Lake and Palmer - New York - 1976 - with full orchestra. Frank Zappa 1970 - Winnipeg. Jethro Tull - 1976 - Ottawa, The Tubes - 1982 - Ottawa, Cheap Trick - Ottawa, Dr. John - Ottawa, Joan Armatrading - Ottawa, Joe jackson - Ottawa. I used to bitch about Ottawa not being on the concert "ciscuit" but when I look at the list I think not.
This is a great thread cause now that I actually think about it I saw some wicked shows. Brings back memories of some GREAT shows.

Brian


----------



## bscott

Oh yeah - forgot The Kinks in Dussldorf in 1979.

Brian


----------



## Robert1950

Oh! I forgot one. Buddy Guy at the Colonial around 1972 or 73


----------



## dusty tolex

Paul said:


> Dire Straights at Varsity Arena on the tour for _Brothers in Arms_. SRV opened. Best Arena sound I've heard. SRV was too stoned to matter.
> 
> SRV at Kingswood Music Theatre after _In Step _came out. He was clean, sober and very few can play better than he did that night.
> 
> Kentucky Headhunters at Hamilton Place. Danny Gatton opened. The Headhunters had more fun, and created more fun than should be legal. It was just a really good time.
> 
> Robin Williams at Massey Hall. (The OP didn't specify _music_ concerts.) Bobby McFerrin opened. This was a few years before the grammy winning _Don't Worry Be Happy_. RW did two back to back shows on the same day. I saw both and they were two completely unique monologues. RW blows straight through brilliant and well past genius.
> 
> Savoy Brown at Molson Park in Barrie. It was some all day blues thingy back in the 80's that had Alvin Lee and The Allman Bros. Band as co-headliners. Savoy Brown owned that stage the same way AC/DC took SarsStock away from the Stones. Another great group that day was Barrence Whitfield and The Savages.


I was at the Varsity Arena show in '85. I noticed the sound seemed to clear up amazingly between SRV and Dire Straits. How could you tell he was stoned?

1. New Order, Massey Hall 1985
2. Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, The Warehouse 1988
3. Moe Tucker with Half-Japanese, Horseshoe 1988
4. Roxy Music, Ottawa Civic Centre 1983 (the only arena show I've ever really enjoyed)
5. Joel Plaskett Emergency, Ottawa Tulip Festival 2005

(edited cuz I remembered the New Order show - we played drinking games with Pop-a-Matic Trouble beforehand - yeehaw!)

dt


----------



## NigelSmith

I'm pretty young (22), so I'm afraid I haven't been around long enough to see some of the amazing talent some of you have witnessed, but I thought I'd post anyway...

1. Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood, 2008
2. The Police, 2007
3. Roger Waters the first time, 2007
4. Roger Waters the second time, 2007
5. I'm going to see John Mayer in July, so I'm going to assume it will be good! :smile:


----------



## Ti-Ron

There's a couple of good show that I'm jaleous! I miss Pink Floyd/David Gilmour 2 times since i'm in Montreal, hope they will come back before getting too old! Here's my list:

1) Tryo (2007) It's a french reggae band! That was amazin' 3 hours of show for only 30 bucks, probably the best christmas gift ever! 
2)Jean Leloup (2005) A guy from Québec, a legend for us, he killed himself (in an artistic way, he now play under is real name Jean Leclerc)
3)Dimmu Borgir with Children of Bodom and Hypocrisy (2005) That was crazy!!!
4)L'académie du Massacre (another band from Quebec, actually it's two band in one, Mononc' Serge and Anonymus, That was a really god show! Saw them 4 times)
5)Offspring (1999) That wasn't a good show but my first one so I will always remember it!


----------



## Evilmusician

Rush-2002 Vapor Trails Tour (Toronto Home Turf baby!)
Sarah Slean-2003 (The power blew on stage so her and her guitarist did the rest of the show acoustically !
David Wilcox -2001 (New Years Eve awesome!)
Lynyrd Skynyrd-1998 Paradise Rocks 
Alice Cooper -2006 Tour (and I'm going again in Oct !)
:rockon:


----------

